# motorized face won't close



## jmacwoo1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a Clarion DXZ765MP. The face plate refuses to stay closed. I have reset the deck and still get the same problem. The problem started when I tried to play a disk. Opened the face, inserted the disk, the face closed and then went to the open position and continued to play the disk. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jmacwoo1 said:


> I have a Clarion DXZ765MP. The face plate refuses to stay closed. I have reset the deck and still get the same problem. The problem started when I tried to play a disk. Opened the face, inserted the disk, the face closed and then went to the open position and continued to play the disk. What can I do to fix this?


 You could contact them see if they offer a warranty still if its a few years old take it to some body that does radio repairs, or just E-bay it and buy a new one.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

make sure that there are no obstructions around the face that would allow it not to close.


----------

